# Wideband A/F gauge differences



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey all, I've found two widebands that I'm interested in one is by innovative motorsports Innovate Motorsports 3795 Wideband O2 Gauge with LC-1 Kit Blue LEDs and the other is by AEM AEM 30-4100 Gauge Type Wideband UEGO Controller

I have seen a lot of cars with the AEM so I'm sure it's of good quality, but the Innovative has data logging, with a gauge for the same price. So are there any other differences? Is one better than the other for some reason?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

My friend and I used Innovate personally... it worked like a charm. I don't have any experience with AEM, but I don't really like the company. I know a lot of Honda guys who stand by their products, but their parts always seem to be breaking to me. Also, when my friend wrecked his RB20 240SX, he had his Innovate wideband still installed on his car, and it survived even scraped and dented, and still works perfectly.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

do you have the one that I posted the link to? If so, have you used the data logging?


----------

